# Excited af 😎



## billyonaire570 (Jan 8, 2022)

First season and first day on an official board. I've ridden years as a kid on those cheap one strap boards on some backyard mountains but I was probably like 9 to 13 so it's been a minute. Happy to say I went out of my way and got a pretty nice kit for myself.


Capita Indoor Survival 2022
K2 Indy
K2 Rosko
Spy Ace
Smith Holt
Alpine Swiss Suit


----------

